# Hello Im MIchiel



## Zaphod (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello, im MIchiel and im 23 years old. Im new to this forum and also new to martial arts.

I used to do karate and Judo but that was quite some years ago and now i started with Wing Tsun. I'm quit new to it and im not very good but i do my best! Well greets to you all and good practising whatever fighting art you do!

Keep up the good stuff


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, you sound as if you're enjoying your martial arts!


----------



## Drac (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Michiel and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 19, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT, you sound as if you're enjoying your martial arts!


 

yes i think it is heaps fun. But im not very good. Im a very skinny and weak person who cant defend himself very well haha.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ave.
Wing Tsun's loads of fun.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings, Mr. Beeblebrox...welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey!  Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Hawke (Jul 24, 2007)

Greetings Michiel,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

